# Lamson Goodnow from early 1900's



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Donna just came upon a knife her mother gave her over 20 years ago, wrapped in ancient paper towel and dieing elastic bands.  Her mother remembers the grandmother using it as a little girl, so has to be well over 80 years old, if not a 100.  A 9" slicer of forged carbon steel, super thin like a good Sabatier, bone handle and silver ferrule and butt cap. Great shape except some expected concavity.  Pictures to come.

Rick


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Wow what a find! Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

Just wanted to share that I picked up an older Lamson chef knife off Ebay, & it's awesome! Super light and thin & took an edge like nobodies business.




  








IMG_20160522_125346_019.jpg




__
grande


__
May 23, 2016


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Now I'm feeling delinquent for not getting around to pictures this weekend.  I'll have to try for tonight.  It really does look like they did first class work all around back in the day.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Grande- I'm envious! Must have gotten some bad luck with mine- profile issues with mine and still thinning it to some usable state. Steel feels weird as well, a weird sensation and sound and lots of crunchy on the stones. 
It's definitely going take a fair bit more work just hoping it'll prove itself to not be a total dud.


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

@foody518 that seems odd to me because, as Rick mentioned, mine is quite thin. Maybe a different vintage?




  








IMG_20160522_125358_289.jpg




__
grande


__
May 23, 2016


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Something about vintage carbon steels is very special.  Maybe because they hold a decent edge and yet you can steel them on a honing rod. 

I rehandled 3 forgecrafts last summer.  2 gifted, one sold.  Time for more estate sales hunting I guess


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Millions did you have to remove a lot of metal to get to steel that didn't feel off or brittle at the edge?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

One of them wouldn't hold an edge like at all pretty sure it was temperature abused on a grinder.   I removed a lot of metal thinning it and maybe half a millimeter of edge before it would actually take an edge.  Such are the risks buying old stuff.  

Ebay prices are crazy on vintage carbon now.   At least 2x from a year ago across the board.  Lamsons I'm seeing in the hundreds for the chefs knife.  The only way it is worth it as a project is if you get a thrift store find or estate sale.  Ebay sellers already did that work and they'r emaking money off it.   I actually like estate sales because I'm looking for enough different things it's worth my time to go-  straight razors, knives, fly fishing.  I'll always find something!


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

CIMG4429.JPG




__
rick alan


__
May 24, 2016












  








CIMG4432.JPG




__
rick alan


__
May 24, 2016












  








CIMG4446.JPG




__
rick alan


__
May 24, 2016












  








CIMG4448.JPG




__
rick alan


__
May 24, 2016












  








CIMG4452.JPG




__
rick alan


__
May 24, 2016








I told you it was thin. I believe the concavity is actually original to the design. It may look like there is some rust but no, it's all patina. I'll just put a good edge on and enjoy carving chickens and roasts with it.

Rick


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Rick, that's a gorgeous knife!


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

Wowww.... she's a beaut


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Yes thanks I'm quite pleased with it.  This one is not for gifting or sale.

Interesting story behind it.  Donna's Grandfather was one of those you only read about, living a double life for years with a second wife and family, and just on the other side of town.  He eventually abandoned her mother and grandmother, leaving them quite destitute.  The knife was obviously a reminder of better times, and a wedding gift maybe.  They anyway certainly hung on to it, and used it, and kept it well preserved.

Rick


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Nice knife; fascinating story too.


----------

